# Pulled Cabrito Tacos



## pellethead13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Got some kid goat yesterday from my farmer buddy. Smoking the shoulder and some rib cuts to eventually pull and make tacos with.

Using a Vision Pro S grill with mesquite lump and some white oak chunks from an untreated wine barrel. Wine is stained on the wood, never seen this before but when in wine country (Red Mountain, WA) why not?

Smoking at 250 until IT is between 175 and 180, want the meat to pull easily. I will braise the ribs in a chile base after a few hours of smoke, then finish on the smoker. The shoulder will be wrapped in butcher paper mid cook. 
Pic below is 2 hours on the shoulder, I put the ribs on at this point knowing they will finish faster than the shoulder.  Stay tuned....


----------



## motocrash (Jan 14, 2018)

Yeah Man! Haven't had goat in a while - Damn neighbors keep them well pent now...


----------



## pellethead13 (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## motocrash (Jan 14, 2018)

I'm starting to transform into a chupacabra.


----------



## pellethead13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Time to wrap, shoulder has been in approx 4 hrs


----------



## motocrash (Jan 14, 2018)

Very nice! Kleins too.


----------



## pellethead13 (Jan 14, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Very nice! Kleins too.


Lol cant beat a Klein! Not a lot fat on this little guy, hope I don't dry the shoulder out.


----------



## pellethead13 (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## motocrash (Jan 14, 2018)

Pass the tortillas please!


----------



## pellethead13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Turned out to our liking, I am more than happy to give lamb up for goat


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Jan 14, 2018)

That goat is going to make great tacos...  like!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 15, 2018)

It sure looks good from here!
Al


----------

